# Tri pod for glassing with binos



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

What tripod are you using to glass with binos and how do you like it?looking for tripod to glass with binos while sitting on my big on hill side I like vortex brand thought about trying out one of there tripods any recommendations?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Ive liked my vortex pro gt for spotters, but i don't like the handle of the pan head and how it gets in the way for glassing with binos. for about the same weight but a bit more expensive, my benro tma28a with a sirui k-10 head for bino glassing and for shooting off of. incredibly stable


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I use a Vortex Dakota tripod & it gets the job done.


----------

